
Your privacy in your pocket - gertjandewilde
We&#x27;re thinking about building a mobile app for consumers to promote best practices to manage your privacy and track data breaches from the services you use. Would you use an app like this? The working name of the app is &quot;Your Privacy.&quot;
======
miguelrochefort
No

